# Flying alone with 3 kids on Southwest (tips)



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm flying alone with the 3 kids next week across the country on Southwest and getting a bit freaked out. The older 2 kids (8 and almost 6) and I are experienced flyers, up until I had dd (14 months) we'd fly once or twice a year across the country so I'm used to the basics but adding number 3 and "cattle class" seating has me nervous.

Everyone has their own seats, so I'll have the carseat, the older two travel well. I'm planning/hoping on getting two seats in one row (for the older kids) and the baby and I will sit behind them, then I won't have to worry about dd kicking the seat in front of me, or having people complain that they can't recline (rear facing).

Anyone have any experiences getting all the seats together, I've been reading all these awful blogs (I should just step away from the computer right). I'm going to check in early but I'm worried that by the time I get 4 boarding passes printed out we'll miss A group.

Any words of wisdom either with Southwest or flying with 3 kids alone. We normally fly other airlines.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, I don't have 3 kids, but I just got back from flying Southwest by myself with my 2 1/2 year old, with his carseat. It was the first time I had flown Southwest, so I was a little nervous. Now, I actually prefer the way Southwest boards as opposed to having assigned seating. I checked in online 24 hours in advance and was in A group each time. The amount of time it takes to print your boarding passes won't affect the group you are in. As soon as you log in with your confirmation #, each ticket associated with that # pops up to print. So unless you bought the tickets at different times, they will all print one right after the other. On our first flight we were like A 36 and 37 and on our second flight we were A 57 and 58.

Also, even if you miss A group, they do family boarding between A and B group. For my airplane, (and I think all Southwest flights) there were only 60 people in A group, which leaves a ton of seats available for family boarding. You will probably end up near the middle or back of the plane no matter what, unless your flight is really empty. (People all tend to sit near the front for whatever reason)

The one issue I did have was trying to get the carseat down the aisle. I am pregnant and even though my carseat was on wheels (GoGo Kidz Travelmate) it wouldn't fit down the aisle and had to be carried. I simply could not carry the carseat over my head, carry my carry on and lead DS down the aisle all by myself,(well, without hitting people in the head) so when I got onto the plane I asked the flight attendant who was greeting everyone if I could have some assistance. She was very nice and got on the intercom and asked if there was someone on board willing to help carry my carseat for me. A nice gentleman volunteered and carried it for us. When we landed, I waited until everyone else deplaned, then a flight attendant carried the carseat to the front for me while I gathered my stuff and DS. Every Southwest employee that I encountered was SUPER nice, helpful and accomodating...before, during and after our flight.

So I think that you will be fine. It shouldn't be any trouble finding empty seats on rows behind each other. Just remember to ask for help if you need it. Most people who see a mom traveling alone with kids will be happy to help!


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I like Southwest a lot too! I usually fly for business, so a little difference, but their staff is the nicest out of any airline I fly.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

My FF miles are with United, and I print out my boarding passes beforehand. This saves time and I always try to get on the A group (Although my kids aren't tiny, I just prefer getting set, and my bag in the overhead bins without wrestling other people's stuff. Why don't people learn how to get their carry-ons in the bins better? Most things fit if you put it in right, people. lol)

My dds and I had seats apart (you get what ya get with the FFs), but each time, the flight attendants were able to rearrange us. It depends on whether the flight is full and if people are willing to move a bit. This might seem way basic lol, and I'm sure you've thought of this, but if you have an Ergo (or other carrier you can wear with the babe on your back) you'll be able to carry the carseat easier. I also encourage my kids to put everything they need in their packs...no carrying stuff in your hands. It always gets in the way... Which reminds me of something else that bugs. You can't stow your carry-on well with a latte or sandwich in your hand, people! Geesh.


----------



## Just Elsa (May 18, 2009)

Gp check the SWA site. Unless their policies have changed you should be eligible to pre-board AHEAD of group A, giving you plenty of time to get seats together and your luggage and little people appropriately stowed.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Nope, families board between A and B now. And even if you get an A boarding pass, it's done by the numbers (which is nice, you don't have to line up forever), and the business tickets get to go very first. So you will likely be somewhere in A or at least before B.

Definitely be ready to ask for help getting on the plane, because NO ONE offered to me while I held DD's hand (I was worried about taking her down from my back on the plane with people pushing by, cramped, etc) and carrying the car seat. I had to heft it over my head with one arm and hold my other behind me trusting DD would not freak out or stop or try to pull back. People definitely cringed away from my as I came down the aisle







. But it was FINE. I just went all along until I found an empty window seat (carseats must be in window seats) and plopped DD in the aisle seat, and knelt on the middle seat while installing the carseat. It took a while since I had never done it before, but we still got it done before the last people were on the plane and needed the aisle seat. I would just plan to very sweetly ask the flight attendants to help you out if you need help carrying, or if you need help getting seats together. Don't sweat people not being able to recline-- it's never guaranteed on SW b/c you could end up in the bakwards seats or wherever.

Good luck!


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

The times we've flown Southwest there were seats at the rear of the plane face each other. We would try to grab those so we could all visit & see each other. Since most people IME want the front of the plane, we usually had no problem getting them.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks that is good to know about the boarding passes printing out all with the one confirmation number. I could care less about where we are on the plane (we have long layovers). I'm going to have one of the kids walk the baby down the isle (she is pretty good about holding hands when there is nowhere to run). I just have these freak-out moments where I get to the end of the plane and there are no seats and I have to walk back up against traffic with all my gear. I'm glad so many people have had it work in their favor, that makes me feel good.


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

I would pre-print boarding passes, arrive very early and ask for help, preboarding, etc.- literally everything you can think of to make sure that it's known that you will NEED help. I had a horrendous experience with SW last fall (travelling alone with 2 yo and carseat, going to a funeral at the last minute and having our seats given away even though we were very early, etc.)- not saying that to scare you, but just to let you know that you may need to be VERY pro-active about getting assistance. Good luck!


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

Never done it with three but i did do it with two (8 and 18 months) by myself.
I wouldn't even try for "A" seats. I actually had them last time and waited for family boarding anyway. I'd rather not have to deal with boarding at the same time as a bunch of other people. Definately preprint boarding passes so you don't have to when you get there but don't be upset if they say "C". If you board at family time, it's before b and c anyway. The plane will be pretty empty still. If you can't find two rows in back of eachother to use (and I REALLY doubt that will happen), ask someone nicely if they can move so your kids aren't alone or disturbing people- or ask an attendant to ask someone to move.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i did this when mine were a little older and it was a peice of cake.

1. if you can swing it get first class. we got lucky and I swear it was pure heaven.
2. fly really early. we flew at 6:00AM, it seemed awful but it was nice. no lines, no crowds, no one period. the only store open was starbucks.
3. if you have a layover - arrange ahead for transportation to your connecting fliight. have a cart meat you. tip the driver $5. worth every penny.
4. if you have a layover do not cart your stuff around. put it in locker. they cost about $3 an hour and require a bank card. again. worth every penny. then go get something to eat, go to a toy store or book store and splurge on something to entertain the kids.
5. keep carry ons to a bare minimum. lets face it. you are not going to be in the air for more than a couple hours. bring a change of clothes for the baby and a few diapers. use disposable even if you usually use cloth. one book and one toy for each kid. coloring book and small pack of crayons. give them mp3 players and if you have a little dvd player or something bring that and let them veg in front of a screen. buy any snacks and drinks in the airport in disposable containers. let each child bring only what they can carry in a small back pack. you bring your purse and carseat.
7. pack everything in as few suit cases as possible. I had a suit case for each child. bad plan.
8. if you are leaving from one climate to another stash your coats in your checked luggage either after you get to the airport (if you are going from cold to hot) or drag them out once you pick up your luggage (if you are going from hot to cold). that way you are not lugging them around a climate controlled area.
9. don't worry about spending a little money. use curb check if they have it, use the carts, buy food in the airport, use the lockers. it probably won't add up to more than $50. and will save you so much hassle.
10. i you don't buy seats together talk to the people right away about reassigning your seats.
11. pre print your boarding passes. make sure your luggage is tagged etc before you get there.


----------



## RiverTam (May 29, 2009)

If you don't get seats together, ask the SWA flight attendant if she can find some seats together for you.

I've moved on a couple of SWA flights so a Mom and kids can sit together.


----------

